# Discount codes for Promotional Products



## clarkhaddock

I am trying to find the % markup values for promotional products. Example: A=50% mark-up, B=45% mark-up, etc.. I have A-G but i have seen a mark up of "R" and "V"


----------



## Dennis Graves

The R-V is the same as A-G, just starting with a different letter. Actually the P=A=50%, R=C=40%, I'm sure you can match up the rest. X=0%

Dennis


----------

